# Quick Nashua PD question



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I called Nashua PD to ask about the running part of the physical test yesterday. They said running won't take place until after an oral interview is passed. Which they said will be help at an indoor track. They said the bench press, sit ups, and push ups will take place, though. 

I called today to confirm it, and they tell me "the test will be held regardless of weather conditions. There will be no make ups". She did not have any other response but that. Would you guys take it as the running will take place tomorrow or not?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

run after the oral? you sure? i thought it was written, physical test, oral in that order?


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm just going on what I was told by the Nashua PD. He said written test first, then if you pass that, you will be doing the bench, sit ups, push ups. Then if you pass that, you have an interview and if you pass that you gotta run. I thought it seemed way off too, but maybe because of the track conditions outside they could only get time to reserve an indoor one at a later date. That is all I can think of but who knows.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah you would be surprised how many candidates get weeded out by their written test though....but that is the whole point.


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

The running did not take place due to an icy track. 

Rob, you are right, a lot of people didn't pass the written section. It was broken into 2 groups I believe. I took the test at noon and there were not many people taking it. After the written section, they tested us in the bench press, sit ups and then push ups. I was also suprised how many people didn't pass the sit up test. 

It was a good day, got an interview in a couple weeks.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Best of luck Lefty!


----------

